# Precision Drilling



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Under 5.00 for the first time in a LONG time.

Doubt they will be able to keep the dividend for long- but seems like a no brainer long term hold. Anyone else buying?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

NO, but I'm going to have a look....


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Whenever someone says "no-brainer", its almost always a fool's choice.

I think it all comes down to management. If PD has good management, you can see this double in the next year. With bad management, who knows how low they can get.

With their EPS, they don't seem to be doing that bad. And their insider trading is really high on the buy side.
Just on those points, I think you are fairly safe. 

But you still have to use your "brain".


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it comes down to the oil price, not management. They are good, but if oil doesn't recover, it doesn't matter.

Historically, the drillers recover earlier and faster than the majors. They are a bit of a leading indicator. The fact that PD has set a new 52 week low today is not a good sign. And debt levels aren't super low either. I know they have > $1B so pretty soon debt will be greater than market cap - definitely a sign the dividend will be maintained. Technicals indicate no bottom in sight yet.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Guess I shoulda waited a bit longer. Bought more at 5 but down to 4.87.

Oh well - in it for the long haul anyway - and the drip at these prices is nice.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Already back up to 6.30
This could be a wild ride..haha


----------

